# Art Gallery List



## Josh (Nov 30, 2009)

*Art Gallery List*​I've decided to make a Signature Gallery list of some Signature Galleries around The Bell Tree. This is now in an order in my opinion but I will change the order every week.

I just thought It would be easier for people to find diffrent peoples Gallery.

Also I have decided that if you enter your gallery I will give you 100tbts, If you make a new Art peice I will pay you 50tbts, I just want everyone on TBT to start being creative!


So anyways, Here are a list of some Galleries and one of their work:

* = 1 Star
# = Half A Star

_________________________________________________
*#1*m12

Signature:


Rate: *****
_________________________________________________
*#2*Sab
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?53345-Sab's-New-Gallery[/url]
Signature:


Rate: *****
__________________________________________________
*#3*Jas0n
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?50531-Jason's-Gallery[/url]
Signature:


Rate: ****#
_________________________________________________
*#4*bittermeat
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?59140-lt-lt-.-Bittermeat-s-Signature-Showcase-.-gt-gt[/url]
Signautre:
	

Rate: ****#
_________________________________________________________
*#5*Thundershock
CLOSED
Signature:


Rate: ****#
_______________________________________________
*#6*NikoKing
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58979-NikoKing-s-Gallery-of-GFX.-Free-Sigs.[/url]
Signature:


Rate: ****
_______________________________________________
*#7*Zr388
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7348912/1/]http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7348912/1/
Signature:





Rate: ****
________________________________________________
*#8*Spirit

Signature:


Rate: ****
_________________________________________________
*#9*Lewis
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?40267-Lewis's-Gallery[/url]
Signature:


Rate: ****
_________________________________________________
*#10*Muffun
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?52823-Muffun-Basket-(Muffun's-Gallery)[/url]
Signature:


Rate: ****
_________________________________________________
*#11*Josh.
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?44210-.-*Josh's-Signature-Gallery*\-.[/url]
Signature:


Rate: ***#
_________________________________________________
*#12*MasterC
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58903-MasterC-s-Gallery[/url]
Signature:


Rate: ***
_________________________________________________
*#13*SamWICH
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?44197-SAM'S-SIGS[/url]
Signature:


Rate: ***
_________________________________________________
*#14*PaperWings
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?47872-lt-gt-gt-lt-Marcus's-Sig-Gallery-gt-lt-lt-gt[/url]
Signature:


Rate: **
_________________________________________________
*#15*Zex
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?46860-Zexions-Signature-Shop[/url]
Signature:


Rate: **
_________________________________________________

If I forgot your Gallery or update your Signature, Please ask.

Please don't spam this topic.

Thanks and Enjoy!


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 30, 2009)

Pretty cool idea.
Thanks for not posting my old gallery. /not sarcastic btw


----------



## Josh (Nov 30, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Pretty cool idea.
> Thanks for not posting my old gallery. /not sarcastic btw


Thanks and no problem, I saw your gallery and it said closed so i didn't bother putting this up. ;]


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 30, 2009)

Great idea The JJ!


----------



## Josh (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, :O It's pinned :]


----------



## SamXX (Nov 30, 2009)

Oof I need to start posting sigs again xD

Thanks for remembering mine


----------



## Josh (Nov 30, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Oof I need to start posting sigs again xD
> 
> Thanks for remembering mine


Lol, Np ;]


----------



## muffun (Dec 1, 2009)

Damn, our forum has talent.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 1, 2009)

That's my old gallery, I do have a newer one.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7283305/11/#new

Wait never mind  .


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2009)

UPDATED:

Added Zexion's New one


----------



## Zex (Dec 5, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> UPDATED:
> 
> Added Zexion's New one


Yay! Thanks.


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem ;]


----------



## Marcus (Dec 5, 2009)

Phew, thank God you didn't post my first one.
I'd be embarrassed to ever put a post in this forum again lol...

Oh damn wait, it's in my siganture XD

Good idea though


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Phew, thank God you didn't post my first one.
> I'd be embarrassed to ever put a post in this forum again lol...
> 
> Oh damn wait, it's in my siganture XD
> ...


Lol, Don't worry you'll get better.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7125392/1/

This has some resources for signature making and it also has tutorials.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2009)

Changed Your sig Zexion.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 5, 2009)

Could I get my gallery up there?

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7256134/3/#new


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2009)

Sure Alecks.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd like this to be my sig example please.


----------



## muffun (Dec 6, 2009)

Can you change my example to this? Thanks.


----------



## Josh (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice Sigs. I've changed it now.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 6, 2009)

Some of these are INSANE, especially Niko's example one he just posted.

Awsome B)

Also, nice streaming yesterday, I watched some


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 6, 2009)

Can you change my example to http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt335/brandonjacobp/Signature_62.png, please?


----------



## Resonate (Dec 6, 2009)

Could You also change the signature for my example to this:
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee40/ughman12/Just%20for%20Me/Partay.png

Thanks :]


----------



## Josh (Dec 7, 2009)

Done, they are some cool sigs


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for changing it


----------



## muffun (Dec 9, 2009)

Can you replace mine with this? Thanks.


----------



## Josh (Dec 10, 2009)

Sure karma.


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2010)

Announcement:
New Signature in the list - Spirit's.

Also I have decided that if you enter your signature gallery I will give you 100tbtb's, If you make a new Signature I will pay you 50tbt's, I just want everyone on TBT to start making signatures.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 2, 2010)

This example instead please


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2010)

Sure AleZ ;]


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 3, 2010)

Change mine to this old one please.




http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt335/brandonjacobp/Signatures/Signature_10-1.png


----------



## Spirit (Jan 3, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Change mine to this old one please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I recognize that c4d


----------



## Marcus (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess I've finally done one which is good enough to go in here, I hope


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

Marcus you need to make a Signature Gallery first.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 7, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Marcus you need to make a Signature Gallery first.


Oh, let me do 5 good enough signatures then.


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright, Take your time.


----------



## m12 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd like my gallery to be included.

the link is http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7226571/

I'd also like the display signature to be my current signature.





Thanks in advance.


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2010)

*Updated*:
Jas0n's Gallery is now up and I have to say it's brilliant!
I'm going to start doing the order in how good the gallery is, This is in my opinion and I'm sure it's going to be yours as well.


----------



## m12 (Apr 3, 2010)

If it's alright, could I swap out my display signature?

I'd like to replace it with this one:





Thanks, Josh.


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2010)

Edited, And now the order is complete. Is it fine?


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

Add me? I don't have a gallery yet but you can use my siggy as a ref.


----------



## m12 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Add me? I don't have a gallery yet but you can use my siggy as a ref.


Make a gallery, you silly nilly. You'll be included then. Goodness me.


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

I need more stuff before I make a gallery


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7348912/1/ There I made a gallery. Neeeeh.


----------



## m12 (Apr 5, 2010)

Atta-girl. Now make more and more artwork for the complete effect of you being good I like your artwork.


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Atta-girl. Now make more and more artwork for the complete effect of you being good I like your artwork.


I'm seriously gonna smack the hell out of you saturday.


----------



## m12 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, _you_. 

On topic, I really appreciate being on top. I'm flattered, Josh. Thank you.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 7, 2010)

Josh , do you take requests? , (off topic)


----------



## Josh (Apr 7, 2010)

ZR I will post your gallery up soon.

No problem m12 about the gallery, Yours is truly the best on TBT since you make awesome signatures and It is the most active gallery on TBT.

Kanto I do take requests, PM me.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

Kanto said:
			
		

> Josh , do you take requests? , (off topic)


Seriously, learn to PM someone instead of spamming every signature thread on the forum.

Besides, didn't Marcelo make you a signature only yesterday? People like you that request signatures every single day just for the hell of it annoy me V_V.

Sorry for being off-topic Josh, just felt like raging at this idiot.


----------



## Josh (Apr 7, 2010)

No problem Jason. I completely understand, I just noticed he has a signature already. It's like JasonBurrows all over again..


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Josh


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 25, 2010)

This is my gallery


----------



## Josh (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks nice, Let me add you to the list.


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Josh


----------



## muffun (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you mind replacing my current Gallery link with this one? And can you use this  as the sig on the gallery list? Thanks.


----------



## m12 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd like to replace my display signature with this one, please:







```
[IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/predator12.png[/IMG]
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## muffun (Jul 8, 2010)

/cough. .-.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2010)

Could someone make me a signature themed to the musical Wicked?


----------



## Manu (Dec 30, 2010)

well, actually, i am taking requests too.. XD but idk, im skeptical about being paid? idk how that work. lol


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay, Updated. Changed the list around a bit, I think I may have to redo it again later. Added Manu's Gallery, Her work is really good so I'd suggest you see it.


----------



## Manu (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Caius (Jan 14, 2011)

You know I think mine can be removed considering I don't really make many sigs xD I'm more of a portrait person.(but I still do reqs :O)


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

If you want, I can just replace it as a sketch gallery, If not i'll be happy to delete it ^_^


----------



## Caius (Jan 14, 2011)

Sketch gallery is cool :OOOOOO CAN I MAKE A BANNER IMAGE FOR IT?


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

Sure go ahead, I also need to redo the front page since we've moved.


----------



## Caius (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah I noticed apostrophes didn't transfer too well. Oh well lol. Which reminds me I have to redo my gallery page.


----------



## Caius (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool, I'll add that as soon as Jeremy changes one setting. (To be able to add more than 4 images onto a post).


----------



## Caius (Jan 14, 2011)

@.@ I didn't know that wasn't allowed. That's a pain, and alright!


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 14, 2011)

Josh said:


> Cool, I'll add that as soon as Jeremy changes one setting. (To be able to add more than 4 images onto a post).


 
Wut? We can only have 4 images per post? Brb hunting down Jeremy and holding him at gun point until he changes it :3


----------



## Caius (Jan 14, 2011)

Indeed! That's rather annoying for bulk uploads D:


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 14, 2011)

Can i request a signature..willing to pay


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 29, 2011)

What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Josh (Mar 29, 2011)

Ha, This ^
I think he actually just listed all the art galleries in the world. Either he's unclear, stupid or a troll.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 2, 2011)

i know this is the wrong place to say this but can you read my signature request on tbt marketplace ? and see if you can make anything?


----------



## PoxyLemon (Apr 30, 2011)

Could you add me and use this as an example


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 8, 2011)

kool sigs, wondering if i could use 1??


----------



## Josh (Jun 9, 2011)

If you'd like, just credit the creator.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 9, 2011)

Skipper82342 said:


> kool sigs, wondering if i could use 1??


 
I doubt any of the artists on this list would appreciate you using their signatures without their specific permission, with credit or not.


----------



## Josh (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, Updated with new links of peoples galleries, and also added MasterC, Which I gave 12th rank I think and given it star ratings, I think they're decent ratings, But tell me what you guys think


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 24, 2011)

The links are messed up for a few of them.

I agree, m12 and Sab are definitely the best TBT has had. Thanks for my rating!!


----------



## m12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm currently in the process of accepting signatures once more! I'm flattered in regards to my rating. I try hard, like every other person on the list.


----------



## Josh (Jun 24, 2011)

@Bittermeat: Oh damn is it? I'll try fix them soon and no problem about the ratings 

@M12: Oh that's great  And no problem about rating


----------



## m12 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd like to update the displayed signature. This will probably be an indefinite change.







```
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/animalcrossingfan22/m12gallerialogo.png
```


----------



## Josh (Jun 26, 2011)

Changed/Changing.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 30, 2011)

Josh said:


> Okay, Updated with new links of peoples galleries, and also added MasterC, Which I gave 12th rank I think and given it star ratings, I think they're decent ratings, But tell me what you guys think


 
I'm good with my rating,I would've chosen that rating myself anyways.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 30, 2011)

You might want to fix the "buttons"/pictures and make you able to just click the pic to be moved to the gallery. At least fix the links so they don't say [url


----------



## MasterC (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm Planning on making 4 new sigs,I finished 2.The second one I made IMO looks better than any signature I've made.


----------



## Caius (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not really much of a siggy artist but my rating is as fair as they get haha.


----------



## MasterC (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd like to have the signature displayed for me changed.

This one will do nicely:


----------



## Thunder (Jul 20, 2011)

Heh, I just realized my name on there is "Thundershock".


----------



## m12 (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope to see this list updated more often, we have many talented artists on here, they should stay acknowledged.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2012)

Toshiwoshi and a few other sig-artists made signatures for me.
All are listed on my other accounts in credits for the sig they made me.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm rubbish at making sigantures. You never know what to put!


----------

